

PostgreSQL vs. Impala - dagilmore
http://dagilmore.com/blog/2014/3/10/olap-postgresql-vs-impala
A standoff between PostgreSQL and Impala for OLAP operations
======
lazyjones
I'd like to see the code / data so I can try to reproduce these results. If it
took them 6 hours to load 25m rows / 10GB with PostgreSQL, they must have
screwed it up (deliberately?).

------
milliams
A graph with no units on the y-axis (and not even stated clearly in the text)
put me completely off reading this article.

~~~
dagilmore
I thought it was safe to assume that seconds were the unit of choice, but next
time i'll be more clear. Thanks for the suggestion

------
ecolak
Impala, imitating Google's Dremel, is specifically designed for OLAP scenarios
with its columnar storage structure and the compression algorithms that go
along with it. This is not a fair comparison. Try doing OLTP with Impala and
you'll see what I mean.

~~~
dagilmore
Great point! I mentioned it in the post, did you read it?

"Note that the properties of a relational database are well suited to online-
transaction processing (OLTP). Such a system guarantees consistency and
availability, and it supports extreme multi-tenancy. However, complex logic
over large amounts of data does not perform well"

------
copergi
Benchmarks where we're not given the data, code, scripts, etc to reproduce
them are not useful.

~~~
dagilmore
If you look in the citations, you'll see everything you need to reproduce the
results!

